# DIY soy/paraffin blend



## jean1C (Jun 27, 2013)

I am a soapmaker, but I LOVE candles. And have made several for our home. (SOY)
I was at the local farmer's market this past week and purchased a candle from a local candle maker. She said is was a combination of soy/paraffin. Her price point is good, and I will continue to buy from her.  I really think I like it better than the soy that I have made, and that I have bought from others.  Thinking about trying it myself. 
 After a little research, I see I can buy the blend (IGI 6006). The issue is I just don't make that many candles for myself, however,  I do have some soy wax. 
My question is can I mix the soy/paraffin myself? Would it be a certain ratio? Or can anyone point me in the right direction? i.e. links, etc. I did a search today and found a lot of viewpoints on the subject, but no real "how to". Just wondering if some of you candle experts can help? Or should I just try to experiment on my own to see if I get something I like?


----------



## lsg (Jun 27, 2013)

I googled soy paraffin blend recipe and this is what I came up with.  Hope it helps.

http://www.candletech.com/archivedforum/.8417.html


----------



## itunu (Aug 4, 2013)

Yes you can mix the two.  Craftserver has some useful info - see these quotes from some of the experienced members:-

I'm playing around with a container blend of 4627 (paraffin) /Golden Brands GW 415 now. IMO, it makes a nice candle with good HT as long as I keep the 415 @ 25% or below.

“The parasoy blend I settled on was IGI 4633 (formerly J223 astorlite) parrafin wax blended 50/50% with Ecosoya CB135. I got excellent adhesion, little to no frosting, no wet spots, creamy opaqueness, and great H&C throw. I did end up using Rediglo dye chips which worked to eliminate frosting. I rarely had frosting if at all when I used them. I also added FO at 6% for most of my FOs and up to 7-8% for the lighter ones.”


----------



## jean1C (Aug 5, 2013)

I did end up doing some experimenting...using 1. Just soy, 2. soy/paraffin blend that I came up with and 3. A purchased blend. 

For me, I really like the purchased blend. But then again, it is just for me. A few candles and I am good.


----------



## melolicious (Aug 21, 2013)

I am only new to this board , and to candle making... I am adding a lot more FO to my candles and I am still not getting a great HT.  
I have CB135 and Plain 415 ( I am assuming this is the GW 415 ) above mentioned.... can someone please help me with how I can achieve a better throw,,, these candles are costing me more than I would have thought 
many many thanks 
Mel


----------



## itunu (Aug 22, 2013)

Melolicious - I replied to your other post, I can see now that you are using CB135 and soy wax 415.  Both those waxes are supposed to have good hot throw.  

Do try my suggestions in my other post.  

Also, where are you burning your candle?? If its a large room (or medium/small room with a window/door open) then you might be expecting a bit too much from the throw.

You could also try paraffin too - sasol container wax as that as really good throw.


----------

